# Sub minute!!! But... lucky?



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

R' U' B D2 U2 R' B2 F' L D2 U' B2 F' R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' B2 F' D'

I got a 56.30 on that scramble!!!!! 22 second memo, 34 second execution. However, only two corners were misoriented and three corners were permuted and oriented correctly. Zero edges correct. Lucky?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

Lucky. Because you got sub-1, and I don't think you should yet.

edit.
1:01.05


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Lucky. Because you got sub-1, and I don't think you should yet.



Good reasoning! *cough*not! No, seriously Joey, what do you think?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

I think it's lucky.


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

joey said:


> I think it's lucky.



Yeah, I think so too. But I'll still wait for more people to respond before I decide.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 29, 2008)

aren't there standard rules for a scamble to be 'lucky' or not?


----------



## hait2 (May 29, 2008)

if you have to ask, it is
even if it's technically not, it was easy enough for you to consider the possibility that it was lucky; at this point does it even matter whether it was lucky or not -_-
even if you were really close to being lucky (i.e. 1 more piece permuted and it would be lucky), do you really want to draw the artificial line there?
you'll know when you get your first regular sub-1. you won't have to ask


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> aren't there standard rules for a scamble to be 'lucky' or not?



Not really, we didn't ever decide on them really.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

1:56.87 - my best time ever, lucky or non-lucky.

It's pretty amazing that a scramble can be this easy even though it has parity. Before I learned the better way to do parity, there's no way this could have happened.

I think it's lucky too. Since you do 3OP corners, the "more than 5 corners are correctly oriented" rule on speedcubing.com should probably apply to you. (Well, I know it applies to me, so I certainly am not about to count it.)

Thanks for this scramble, Alex; I was getting pretty depressed about my 3x3x3 BLD times over the past week. It was nice to go sub-2 again right before the Cincinnati competition, even if it was on a lucky scramble. I'm still doubting my ability to get a sub-2:30 there; I'm just not able to get times that are consistently that fast.

By the way, I'm also proud of the fact that I was less than double joey's time on this scramble - that doesn't happen often for me!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

Hey, why does it matter if it was lucky or not. You are fast regardless. BLD is so variable, that in order to have a really fast solve, everything needs to come together. Technically my non-lucky PB is a 53, but in no way am I that fast. I just had a great solve. A solve is a solve, and that's it.


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2008)

Congrats on the sub-minute. Here is a thread about "luckiness" for BLD.


----------



## Nghia (May 31, 2008)

I got 1:43.83 on that scramble  It would be lucky then


----------

